# Elk habits/tactics for the Uintas



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So the time has come for me and my brother in law to do a back country elk hunt in the Uintas. We will be using horses to get in deep, but we are not sure if we will be on the north or south slope yet. I have several questions for those of you with experience with this type of hunting.

1. What are some helpfull pieces of equipment that a first timer might overlook?

2. Do the elk usually stay high even it is cold.

3. Do the elk prefer the timber or aspens up high?

4. Is it usually best to spot from a vantage point or try to place yourself in a travel area and wait?

5. Do you think a lighter tent (not a canvas tent) would be ok if placed under good timber?

6. Do you usually just purify water so you don't have to pack it in? I am also thinking on just catching fish for protein too so I don't have to pack in as much food?

7. Should I hang my food in a tree, are there enough bears to worry about this?

8. In generally, is there things I should be thinking about logistically that most wouldn't think of. We are good on the horse logistics though.

Thanks in advance to anyone who has insight they are willing to share!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv done it with my day and cousin and his dad a couple times. Archery hunting. We take 6 horses, 4 riders and 2 packers. We go in for a week.

Plan on unpredictable weather. (rain gear) 
stake out your horses away from the timber to graze.

We took just a normal 4 man tent with the rain fly (not canvas) worked for us just fine, utilize the timber for added rain protection .
We did not hang our food from bears if I recall nor did we have any encounters with bears.

we pumped water from the many stream's you are sure to find in the Uintas.
we took things we could cook on a camp fire. first night or 2 we would have frozen hobo dinners we could throw in the fire, taquitos wrapped in aluminum foil, and things like that. we did not take bread because we discovered dinner rolls packed better and lasted longer, spam, spicy mustard, things like that.

If you are going in during the archery season, dont go until the last week. The elk will be bugling, we chased them in the timber. Where we packed into it was mostly timber and lots of grassy meadows. We hunted them like rutting elk because thats what they were.

dont forget any medication you might need.
take a fishing rod for sure, that will provide a good break from the hunt.

we didnt see a TON of elk but we saw a couple good bulls including the one I killed.
we rode in 11 miles.. There are a lot of good places to go.

As for a rifle hunt, I'v never packed in on Horse during the rifle hunt but, my dad has and they have success in the same areas as the archery hunt.

take a packable saw for cutting potential logs out of the trail. There are some places where things can go sideways real quick if you have to pick your way around deadfall with horses


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

Good luck on the hunt and hope it's a great experience! Sounds fun. I've never had problems with bears when it comes to securing food. That said, I have woken to bears walking around my campsite in the book cliffs looking for scraps. Having horses should make the experience nicer. I've always hiked myself and it amazes me the stamina those animals have.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What those other guys said..but...I can almost guarantee that bears will come sniffing around an elk carcass, so hang it high and away from your camp and horses. Good luck.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input so far, I didn't even think about dead fall. I will be doing the any bull rifle hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you thinking north or south slope? I know a few of the drainages up there and may have some advice depending on where you plan to go.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There are 2 types of elk hunters in the Uintas. You have- the hunters who push the elk and you have the hunters who kill the elk. Learn what the elk do with pressure.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

We r not sure if we want to go to the north or south slope. The south slope would be closer access for us, but we r not sure yet. We are kind of hoping if we get back in far enough that we can catch elk being pushed up the drainages.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I have done the archery North slope a couple times and rifle one year. Yes water everywhere so dont pack that in. We chased them high and they eventually went over the top and into the safe zone on the other side (Reservation) , i was about 15 miles in and there was def good areas but you are a long way from the truck. Weather always from 20 -70 so you never know what you will get hahaahaha

GOOD LUCK :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The farther you can get away from major highways us-150 highway 40 the better.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I think we will be 11 to 14 miles in potentially.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Slap That Quack said:


> I think we will be 11 to 14 miles in potentially.


 hunt in the opposite areas that have 5th wheel after 5th wheel. The further you get from the crowds the better the hunting


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Noted we will try and avoid people for sure. We plan to do some scouting in august. Do you guys think that is a good time to scout for the rifle hunt?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So do the upper basin block the elk in or do they just climb over the ridges?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Or do the ridges at least funnel in elk through certain passes?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

elk do not climb.... they can teleport here one second 3 ridges over the next second.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Regarding the timing of the scouting trip. 

Most of that depends on the weather, snowfall, and pressure. They can handle a lot of snow before they start to move. They will move out of the area with a lot of pressure. They will move to the dark timber with pressure. They will move to the quakies with pressure. They won't come out into the meadows with pressure. 

If the snow is too deep to eat, they move down the mountain. They will stay where they're at for the most part until the snow or pressure moves them out. 

As far as over the top or not. They go wherever they want to and where the pressure isn't. At some point, they will all ball up and start migrating out of the high country down to the lower elevations. 

The rut in September can affect where the bulls are as they start to travel a bit, but the big ones will have their cows and hunker down. Once that's over, they kind of go back to being themselves.


----------



## Randaroo (Feb 5, 2016)

Contact Randy and Alesha Melton at Flying J Outfitters out of Duchesne. They take horses and mules into the Uintas and are good people to work with. Tell them I sent you 435-790-0242


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have the resources to use an outfitter, plus that's not really my style. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So would u guys say most of the drainages have a lot less pressure at the top of the drainages?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You gotta just go out man and see what the elk do. You won’t manage to kill one for a least a few years because it takes that long to find their sanctuaries. You get that one day a year when all hell breaks lose with rifles. Your pre-season scouting in these areas helps a tiny bit, but as soon as that first rifle goes off it’s literally worthless. They won’t be in those areas you saw them all summer and during the bow hunt. That I can promise.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

He speaks the truth. If you can find places where people aren't- good luck with that, it will be reduced. They move with pressure and act differently with pressure.

I've hunted on the north slope a few times on private ground and they get crazy when there's pressure. There's elk in there all the time, but they may not come out of the timber till after dark. We even know where they are, can hear them, smell them, and even see them when it's not shooting light or see movement through the trees, but they won't come out when pressured. Or they just get out of dodge, and quick.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i was scouting the North slope a few years ago and called in a beautiful 7X7 , and he was in a sweet little hidden spot that i was planning to hunt and i had it all figured out, 1 week later GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

8 of us searched for him the entire season and got a slight glimpse of him as he headed over the top and went down to the South slope to hide in the res. 

They are an amazing animal and fun as hell to try to catch up to :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

With the good Lord on my side I'm hoping no more than 14 days to harvest archery season. 

Years to find a sanctuary? God already knows. May you find Him now.


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

They run and dodge. They know they are being hunted and not gonna satisfy some opening day fanatics swarming their ground.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Noted, pressure is key to their movements. Is there any other pieces of equipment anyone else recommends I bring. To be honest I greatly appreciate all of your inputs. And all of this talk is getting me stoked!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> Noted, pressure is key to their movements. Is there any other pieces of equipment anyone else recommends I bring. To be honest I greatly appreciate all of your inputs. And all of this talk is getting me stoked!


A good set of binos and a spotting scope.

This should get you a little more excited for next fall. 
I took these videos this past fall.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

The first video was in the fall? Bull velvet fall off same time (about) as buck?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Ridge, man it seems like you always find beautiful animals and lots of them. The videos are amazing!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Equipment-

Have a good pair of boots that you're comfortable putting some miles in. There are lots of choices, but my experience has been you get what you pay for. I've had Meindl for the last 15 years or so. I've bought one pair to replace them and that's with a lot of miles on them.

I am a giant fan of shooting sticks. I love the bog pod tri-pod a lot. I don't really like bi-pods on shooters because the nature of elk hunting is usually unpredictable, unlevel, and can require quick shots and quick thinking. I love the tri-pod because I can sit myself down, have a good pivoting base, and watch. I can get ready quick, and it's stable. It also can double as a walking stick, which can be very helpful. They're not heavy and I don't go anywhere without them. Spend some money on a decent cushion also. If you're sitting there for hours, your butt will thank you. 

**EDIT** One more thing I thought of on my walk with my dog this morning. I have a wild rag (silk scarf) that I take pretty much all over. Mine is blue, and its silk. Those things are wonderful on chilly mornings. You can take it off, and then tie it on when you sit, or if it's kind of cold, but not really cold. It keeps your neck warm and takes the wind off of it, and conserves a ton of heat for not a ton of bulk. I love mine. I use it all the time. Like nearly every day in the late fall-Early Spring. It's breathable, soft, very insulating, and can even protect skin in the heat. Fantastic. 

Good Binos are important as you'll spend most of your time glassing to figure out where they're at, moving to/from. 

One place to focus on are funnels in and out of meadows and timber. Watch the transition points. They will move in the timber. I've had a lot that go through a timbered saddle instead of going to a meadow. Watch around water. If it's snows then water isn't as important, but if it is dry, then they have to get water, and usually in the evenings.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

olibooger said:


> The first video was in the fall? Bull velvet fall off same time (about) as buck?


Good call. I actually went back and added that video after my original post. 
Or maybe those elk aren't from this planet!;-)


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So does it ever seem like the elk in the Uintas prefer one side or the other of big basins? Do they prefer hidden wallows or will the wallow in open meadows too? How often do elk usually go to get a drink?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Weird thing, all the time we spent on the youth hunts in the Uintas,
We NEVER found a wallow...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Weird thing, all the time we spent on the youth hunts in the Uintas,
> We NEVER found a wallow...


Dang! I'm in the Uintas and there are 3 spots I know of where the bulls wallow every September.

found one last year that they were hitting hard! aww, the Uintas! they are mystical but, someone who dedicates a long period of time hunting those elk is sure to be rewarded..

Every year I hunt there, sometimes we kill them and sometimes not but, one thing for sure I learn something new and another piece to the puzzle added


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Yea , ever since i was able to call in 1 nice bull i have the urge to keep going back and trying, especially after 3 years in the same canyon you start to really learn the area and i figure i need to stay after it since i have 100s of miles on boots exploring and scouting


----------

